# Aire/Campsite close to Blois



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm planning the May-June trip and would like to return to Blois in the Loire valley. The Saturday market is one of the best we have seen and would like to stay at least one overnight within walking distance of the town. Can't even find an aire  

Does anyone have any hints/tips/knowledge of anything suitable. 

I thought there was an aire type facility at the very end of the riverside carpark where we were directed to park last time. Thought it was an aire type facility, but can't find any reference to it.

Sue


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Sue,
Aire is along side the river on Quai saint-Jean 
. . . GPS N 47deg 35' 20" and E 1deg 20' 25"
Area patrolled on regular basis by police AND they issue parking offence tickets to cars that are parked in the motorhome spaces !


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Vicdicdoc - just the info. and reassurance I need - don't usually use Aires. I am sure this is the one we were directed to for parking. Wonder why it's not shown on the aires website etc.?

Sue


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> Sue,
> Aire is along side the river on Quai saint-Jean
> . . . GPS N 47deg 35' 20" and E 1deg 20' 25"
> Area patrolled on regular basis by police AND they issue parking offence tickets to cars that are parked in the motorhome spaces !


So how come it isn't in our campsite directory ?



regards Frank


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Sue,
If I remember correctly whilst this is the aire for overnight parking for motorhomes there is no dump or water . . there is another 'aire' in town about 1 & half mile away not far from the chateau which you can dump and re-fill with water but this one is inside a fenced compound where coaches stop & it closes at 5pm[ish], it seems a strange setup to me.

Frank . . your right, I'll have to get down & enter it into 'our' database ASAP !


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Cheers

There is also this one or is it the same?

Regards Frank


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Frank, that looks like the location of the DAY time aire . . where you can dump & fill with water, it closes around 5pm, the overnight aire is alongside the river- I've entered it into the database but when I went to check it it stated 'no aire found' :roll: . . .


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

There is an approval process might take a day

regards Frank


----------



## hettiehymer (Mar 17, 2006)

*blois aire thanks*

great, this has answered a question of mine too
thanks to Sue for market tip, to Vic for location of aire and Frank too for campsite database link, and endless work for us all !
great stuff, leaving home Tues and on to the Chunnel a week later, this site is the muts nuts !
any more advice for me ? see my post on continental touring
ta
Kathy


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Sue & Kathy,
Just slightly off the subject,did you know there is a great book on markets in France - it gives the day of markets in all [or most] of the towns & villages & we have used it to help plan our wanderings to co-incide with the town & day we want to visit

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Markets-Fra...1903861004/ref=pd_sim_b_2/203-2532676-7419147


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Kathy - isn't this site just the bee's knees  Very jealous of your trip as we are not away until Ist week in May. Enjoy it very much and remember to adapt your pace to how you feel, not what you have planned. 

Vicdicdoc - yes I have seen this book, and will probably buy it this year. Last year I treated myself to so many guide books that I could not justify yet another. However, thanks for reminding me. Can't think of a better way to see France than to plan a route via markets    

Sue


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

how about this at Cheverny, not far away

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=572

not an official aire, but safe overnight parking


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Bognormike - good suggestion and we could well make this a stopover. However, not sure I could walk there from Blois after a good lunch :wink: 

Sue


----------

